# Is Umicore using HCl/Br2 on this video?



## goldandsilver123 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hello,

I just saw this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vjRUOPklFI and from 1:03 to 1:07 minutes appear to be using Br2 to work with PGM's (I presume HCl/Br2 or HBr/H2O2).

I'm very curious about this reaction, what's the benefits (faster?) ? What is the difficulties (besides handling Br2)?


----------



## Lou (Jan 16, 2017)

Yes.

Bromine and HBr are nice for certain things.

One is that HBr dissolves PdO and aqua regia does not.

One is that you can remove the bromine with another oxidant and quantitatively precipitate PdBr2. 

Another is that the removed bromine can be recycled over and over again.


----------



## Rougemillenial (Feb 26, 2017)

yes. bromine can be used as it oxidizes the palladium to palladium (iI) while being reduced to bromide. it could also dissolve things like gold to form bromoaurate ions. iodine could also be used to form iodoaurate though it's far more expensive and restricted due to it being a methamphetamine production precursor.


----------

